# Timeshares in Kenya



## Timeshare Von (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm starting to look into the possibilities of doing a two week vacation to Kenya which would include a 6-8 day safari out of Nairobi.  I see there are nine (RCI affiliated) resorts in Kenya on the Indian Ocean coast.

Has anyone stayed at any of these resorts . . . and if i you did, did you do a day (or two) safari trip to the Tsavo Nat'l Park (East or West)?

Any other suggestions or advice from those who have ventured to Kenya would be greatly appreciated.

Von


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 23, 2009)

Given the absence of reviews in the TUG database, I suppose there haven't been many TUGGERS to venture to Kenya.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 9, 2010)

*UPDATE - Royal Reserve Safari and Beach Club*

I have been doing a lot of researching and reading, especially over at TripAdvisor.  This timeshare has a very high regard with folks who have traveled there . . . mostly folks from the UK.

While I had initial been thinking about adding a timeshare stay on the backend of a safari trip, it looks like I'm going to do an extended safari (12 days instead of 6 or 7) and won't have the time for another week in a T/S.

For those interested in Kenya, however, the Royal Reserve Safari and Beach Club in Mombassa seems to be an outstanding choice!


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 9, 2010)

Yvonne,

Thanks for keeping us informed!  I know there hasn't been a lot of activity here for awhile, but some of us still check in and like to follow what's going on.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi - I have recently started looking around more on the forums (I used to use my membership just for reading reviews). 

I was really happy to see your "find." I want to scuba in off of the east coast of Africa, so really interested.

Thanks!
Elaine


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 20, 2010)

*Update - Kenyan Safari*

OK - so I have finalized dates and sketched out the itinerary with a private safari tour company (MICS Safari out of Nairobi).

Fri 8/19 fly out of ORD arrive NBO (Nairobi) on Sat 8/20 evening
Sat 8/20 - Mon 8/22 2 night stay in Karen, Kenya (Out of Africa location)
Mon 8/22 transfer to downtown Nairobi hotel (connect with my other travel companion)
Tues 8/23 begin 12 day safari to include:
- - - Maasai Mara (3 nights)
- - - Lake Nakuru (1 night)
- - - Amboseli (2 nights)
- - - Lake Manyara (Tanzania) (1 night)
- - - Serengeti (2 nights)
- - - Ngorongoro (1 night)
- - - Tsavo West (back in Kenya) 1 night
Sat 9/4 depart on redeye from NBO back to ORD (arrive Sun 9/5)
Mon 9/6 LABOR DAY - - get back on sleep schedule after a +8 hr timezone shift.

I have been amazed at how affordable an all inclusive safari is.


----------



## Judy (May 29, 2010)

Yvonne
Please post your experiences when you get back


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 29, 2010)

Judy said:


> Yvonne
> Please post your experiences when you get back



Will do. I am hoping to do a daily/nightly blog but I'm unsure about internet access so that may or may not happen.

Von


----------



## pranas (Jul 3, 2010)

I look forward to reading about your experiences.  Haven't been to Kenya but it in my list of places to visit.  Have a nice trip.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks.  It won't be for another year (Aug 22-Sept 3, 2011) but I'm really excited about it!

I plan on following up here with a trip report and blogging (as possible).

Von


----------



## abbekit (Jul 4, 2010)

We did a two week Kenya/Tanzania safari years ago.  That was in our pre-timeshare days but I really liked having an all-inclusive tour of the parks.  It is a beautiful part of the world.  

Now after reading the books and watching the videos of No. 1 Ladies' Detective Agency I'd love to go to Botswana.  

Have a great trip!


----------

